

Ticketing App I Wrote. Feedback would be awesome. - mwdmeyer
http://www.onlinecompanyportal.com/sts/

======
brandoncordell
Tell me what makes your idea unique? I didn't get much into it to be
completely honest. The reason I didn't go into too much is because it just
seems like any other ticketing system, the same thing I'd get with Bugzilla or
Jira.

~~~
mwdmeyer
Well. bugzilla is slow, ugly and has a very poor user experience.

Jira is expensive.

Thanks for the reply!

